
Show HN: Acmedns Authenticator Plugin for Certbot - viralpoetry
https://github.com/pan-net-security/certbot-dns-acmedns
======
aargh_aargh
It wasn't obvious to me from the README what this is.

Let's Encrypt (or more generally, any certificate authority implementing the
ACME protocol) can authenticate (verify ownership by doing something only the
owner of the domain can do) the domain for which it issues certificates using
various methods, one of them being adding a temporary DNS TXT record. Certbot
(the ACME client) is responsible for doing the client-side part of the
authentication, in this case adding the DNS TXT record via this plugin.

The certbot DNS plugins are specific to a particular DNS server software or
hosting provider's DNS service. For examples, see certbot-dns-* at [1]. This
one is specific for software called "Acme DNS Server" [2].

> Acme-DNS is a small DNS server with the sole purpose to handle ACME DNS
> challenges. This is a great way to automate your challenges without the
> support of your DNS provider.

[1] [https://github.com/certbot/certbot](https://github.com/certbot/certbot)

[2] [https://github.com/gridworkz/kubernetes/wiki/Acme-DNS-
Server](https://github.com/gridworkz/kubernetes/wiki/Acme-DNS-Server)

~~~
mbag
hi, I'm one of the contributors to this plugin. Thanks for the feedback, I'll
try to make README more clear to people landing to this repo without prior
knowledge of the ACME DNS or certbot plugin system.

For more on ACME DNS server the source repo can be found here [1]. The link
you pasted to wiki seems to be a kubenetes how-to guide. I'll add direct link
to ACME DNS repo to README as well.

[1] [https://github.com/joohoi/acme-dns](https://github.com/joohoi/acme-dns)

